# HP 33s Calculator



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used HP calcs for over 20 years, from the HP15c, HP28s and the grand daddy HP48sx. I bought the HP33s since its approved for the PE exam, and its a HP. *MISTAKE!!!!*

I think in RPN now from years of HP calc use, but IMO, STAY AWAY FROM THE HP33s! It not the lovable old HP. I doesn't even feel like an HP!

It's painful to do Real/Complex numbers, and to try and multiply or divide complex numbers? Fuggitaboutit!

I paid $50 for the damn thing out of loyalty and wound up buying a Casio-115MS (for $15) and using it almost exclusivley in the exam. I used the HP33s only a few times so I didn't feel like a total traitor.

And there is no way I would ever buy the Newcalc "pre-programmed" HP33s for $175. Its bad enough doing math on the damn thing, let alone fumbling with it to find a formula you should have in a reference you could find in seconds.

Does anybody else feel this way?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> I've used HP calcs for over 20 years, from the HP15c, HP28s and the grand daddy HP48sx. I bought the HP33s since its approved for the PE exam, and its a HP. *MISTAKE!!!!*
> I think in RPN now from years of HP calc use, but IMO, STAY AWAY FROM THE HP33s! It not the lovable old HP. I doesn't even feel like an HP!
> 
> It's painful to do Real/Complex numbers, and to try and multiply or divide complex numbers? Fuggitaboutit!
> ...


AMEN to all that you wrote. I have the same opinion.

I ended up with a Casio, FX-115ES, that was banned later too. It cost me $22 or so. DOn't remember. The HP33??? $48 at that time. Now my daughter (13) is using it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 29, 2007)

I also used the HP33s and was less than overjoyed with it. I agree that it doesn't feel like an HP. However, since it appeared to be the only approved RPN calculator, I used it exclusively through all of my studying as well as the exam. As soon as I got home from the exam, the HP33s got stashed in a desk drawer. It will only to see the light of day again should I have to re-take the test. My 20 year old HP41CV is back to being my primary calculator.

The only reason I would recommend using the HP33s over any of the other approved calculators is if you are totally inept using an algebraic model.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

I am not an EE but certainly an avid RPN user since my freshman days in college. :true:

I ended up buying the HP-33s on the cheap ($35) because I was having difficulty performing drawn out calculations for the CE PE exam. I was consistently mis-keying numbers and in the process losing valuable time, not to mention the frustration factor. To me, $35 cost-plus was worth passing the exam 

I have gone back to my HP-48GX - my HP-33s is sitting in a drawer along side my HP-15C. RPN rocks, but I think HP has definitely lost thier 'feel' of the RPN market. When I have looked at the newer model HP RPN calcs, I have been left muttering to myself ... Whiskey Tango Foxtrot !!!

Oh well ...

JR


----------



## Frontier05 (Jul 1, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I am not an EE but certainly an avid RPN user since my freshman days in college. :true:
> I ended up buying the HP-33s on the cheap ($35) because I was having difficulty performing drawn out calculations for the CE PE exam. I was consistently mis-keying numbers and in the process losing valuable time, not to mention the frustration factor. To me, $35 cost-plus was worth passing the exam
> 
> I have gone back to my HP-48GX - my HP-33s is sitting in a drawer along side my HP-15C. RPN rocks, but I think HP has definitely lost thier 'feel' of the RPN market. When I have looked at the newer model HP RPN calcs, I have been left muttering to myself ... Whiskey Tango Foxtrot !!!
> ...




I would agree with the comments made here about the calc for the most part.

Anyone who has taken the test before will know they do a pretty good job designing the test where the calculator doesn't play a huge role. A simple basic scientific would work.

I'm so used to RPN though


----------



## superme (Jul 10, 2007)

haha! Yeah, I know what you're talking about. That calculator is an overhyped piece of s---! I don't recommend it for anyone. The Casios are so much better.


----------

